# International Rally



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,
Just received the information pack for next years FICC rally.
It's being held in Bologna Italy.
Dates are 28th July to the 7th August 2005.
Costs are £84 per adult.
More information at 
www.rallyficc2005.it

George


----------

